# Neue Benutzer hier im Forum



## marlob (16 November 2007)

@Admins und Moderatoren dieses Forum

Kann man eigentlich


> aufgrund des exponentiellen Zuwachs an Doofen im Forum (Zitat von Zotos)


die Forensoftware so einstellen, das neue Benutzer bei den ersten Beiträgen die sie erstellen immer auf den Beitrag von Markus
*     Angaben bei Fragestellungen! ###BITTE LESEN!###*
umgeleitet werden und danach sofort auf die Suchseite?


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2007)

ich glaub da eher an einen oder mehrere begabte Schauspieler, was diesen Zuwachs anbetrifft ...


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 November 2007)

hallo,
einige werden sich doch gleich durchklicken, vergebene liebesmüh.


----------



## OHGN (16 November 2007)

Also ich glaube auch nicht dass das viel bringt, außerdem war dieser_Thread doch recht unterhaltsam oder?

Man muss das alles ein bischen locker sehen


----------



## marlob (16 November 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Also ich glaube auch nicht dass das viel bringt, außerdem war dieser_Thread doch recht unterhaltsam oder?


Da haste recht


----------



## zotos (16 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich glaub da eher an einen oder mehrere begabte Schauspieler, was diesen Zuwachs anbetrifft ...



Also bei dem Fall den marlob meint bin ich der Meinung das dies nicht zu dieser Kategorie "Fake" zählt. 

Aber bei SPS-Mirk bin ich mir recht sicher das der vorher unter anderem Namen hier tätig war/ist. 

PS: Unter uns, OHGN arbeitet vielleicht beim Geheimdienst ist aber nicht die Zweitausgabe von einem anderen User.


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 November 2007)

hallo,
ich halte manche sachen auch nicht als fake, da ich von manchen teilnehmer von arbeitsamtdingern gehört habe die solche bedingungen bestättigen. ich habe auch noch 20qm kellerraum frei für schulungen.:twisted:


----------



## zotos (16 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> @Admins und Moderatoren dieses Forum
> 
> Kann man eigentlich
> die Forensoftware so einstellen, das neue Benutzer bei den ersten Beiträgen die sie erstellen immer auf den Beitrag von Markus
> ...



Also ich würde ja eine Wortliste bevorzugen.
Wenn in dem Topic "Dringend, Wichtig, Neuling, !!!, usw." auftauchen sollte der Beitrag in den neu zu schaffenden Bereich "Super Wichtig" Verschoben werden. In dem Bereich würde ich dann auch Viagra Werbung usw. Schalten damit die Kriegskasse des Forums schön gefüllt wird.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2007)

ich gebs ja zu ... Spass muss sein!

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14451


@maxi: bitte nicht böse sein, dass ich das rausgekramt habe...


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2007)

Ein Beispiel dafür, wo ich es mir verkniffen habe, zu antworten. Erstens war es mir Fake-verdächtig, und selbst wenn nicht: dem ist nicht zu helfen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16106


... soweit eine reale Person dahinterstehen sollte: bitte um Entschuldigung, die geschilderte Situation mag in einem Praktikum schon mal so entstehen ... Aber dann biste in der falschen Firma gelandet!!!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Und auch GAAAAAAAAAAANZ WICHTIG:
Einen Button auf der Startseite:
WIE VERBINDET MAN EINE S7 MIT EINEM PC???

Weshalb ich da jetzt gerade drauf komme???
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16596

 :sw9: :sw8: :sb4: :sw14: 

P.S.: Ick komme mir hir im Forum im moment auch ein bisschen Verar...t vor.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2007)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10507


----------



## afk (16 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10507


Die Diskussion gibt es in jedem Forum alle Jahre wieder, und daran sieht man, daß das Niveau nicht fällt. Alle Neueinsteiger haben im Mittel den gleichen (niedrige) Kenntnisstand, aber das Wissen der langjährigen User mehrt sich, wie es das Leitmotiv dieses Forums ja schon sagt. Das vermittelt diesen dann den subjektiven Eindruck, das Niveau würde insgesamt sinken, obwohl es tatsächlich doch wohl eher ansteigt. Das ist wie mit dem durchschnittlichen Alter von Vereinsmitgliedern. Das wird 'ne ganze Zeit lang auch immer höher, obwohl die Gründungsmitglieder der Meinung sind, die Neuzugänge würden immer jünger.  


Gruß Axel


----------



## jabba (16 November 2007)

Hallo afk

da kann nicht nicht komplett zustimmen.
Es macht nix, wenn man keine Ahnung hat und eine Frage stellt.
Aber dann noch pampig werden, wenn man Fragen stellt, die mehr Fragen aufbringen. Und dann haben die Leute nicht keine Ahnung vom Problem, sondern keine Ahnung von garnix, das ist das Problem.

Ich hab festgestellt das man hier eigentlich immer gute und vor allem schnelle Hilfe bekommt, da gibt´s dann einen Tread "Hilfe, dringend .....!!!!!", zehn oder zwanzig gute Leute schreiben dazu, nur der Fragesteller schweigt leise. Was war denn da dringend. 

Dies ist einer der Gründe mich bei solchen Fragen zurückzuhalten. Insbesonders wenn es um Ausbildung geht, wenn einer solche Fragen stellt wie hier aufgekommen ist, einfach nicht mehr antworten.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn in dem Topic "Dringend, Wichtig, Neuling, !!!, usw." auftauchen
> ...





jabba schrieb:


> ...
> da gibt´s dann einen Tread "Hilfe, dringend .....!!!!!"
> ...


 
2x100 sind  200% ACK


----------



## Ralle (16 November 2007)

Ihr regt euch zu sehr auf ! Wenn keiner pampig wird, kann auch keiner zurückfeuern und das macht doch vielen auch mal Spaß, oder?

@afk


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2007)

@Ralle: wirke ich so, als würde ich mich aufregen? ich frag nur - ich beziehe das jetzt nicht unmittelbar auf mich ... ist ja immer schwierig, das Bild, das man von sich selbst hat, mit dem Bild, was andere von einem haben, in Einklang zu bringen.


----------



## IBN-Service (16 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> @Ralle: wirke ich so, als würde ich mich aufregen? ich frag nur - ich beziehe das jetzt nicht unmittelbar auf mich ... ist ja immer schwierig, das Bild, das man von sich selbst hat, mit dem Bild, was andere von einem haben, in Einklang zu bringen.



Hallo P.,

dein oben genannter Link trifft die Sache schon...

Der unregistrierte Gast hat die Sache schon trefflich erkannt.

Wie heist es so schön,

"Weil der klügere nachgibt wird die Welt von dummen regiert".

Nein, du wirkst nicht so, als würdest du dich aufregen...
Naja, nicht, wenn man deine _anderen _Beiträge kennt!  


CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...Naja, nicht, wenn man deine _anderen _Beiträge kennt!  ...


 
das hat mich schon wieder ein Danke gekostet !!!!

na, ganz sicher bin ich mir ja jetzt nicht, ob man mich für den hält, den es nicht in der Südsee gehalten hat


PS: weil ich mich durchaus mit ihm identifizieren könnte ...


----------



## zotos (16 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> ....
> hier ein Beitrag dazu, der mir aus der Seele spricht:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=60304&postcount=20
> ...



Der UG ist schon eine gefühlte "Ewigkeit" nicht mehr im Forum aktiv und bekommt immer noch danke zu geworfen. 

Ich gründe sofort eine Sekte die ihn als Heiland verehrt.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...hier ein Beitrag dazu, der mir aus der Seele spricht: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=60304&postcount=20 ...


 
Danke, dass Du den nochmal extra vorgeholt hast


----------

